# Crank Bros Joplin Seatpost air pressure



## fatblokefromwarwick (Oct 19, 2008)

I've just stripped and regreased mine but the post was a little slow to return to its extended lenght so I slackened off the top collar which has improved it.
However I can't find the recommened air pressure anywhere even with google.
Help please & thanks in advance for any replies !


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's supposed to be charged with nitrogen to make sure there is no moisture introduced to the lift mechanism. Unless you're in Arizona or New Mexico, there's a lot of moisture in compressed air.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*from manual*

You can e-mail [email protected] for complete instruction. I could not figure out how to attach it here.
remove schrader valve core and inject 50-52 cc while releasing the post lever and cycling the compression shaft.
Then install schrader and charge to 80PSI.
This is the short version as I said e-mail Ethan.


----------



## fatblokefromwarwick (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok thanks bud !, 
everyday's a school day


----------



## scotup362 (Sep 14, 2006)

mine was sluggish to return to its top height also...called Crank Bros...technician said 70psi on both sides of the valve...so using shock pump, pump it up to 70psi, activate valve which will equalize pressure...pump it to 70 psi again and activate valve again..repeat untill 70 psi is equal on both sides of the valve.


----------

